# بخش دانش آموزی > پاتوق دانش آموزان و پشت کنکوریها > پاتوق سال دوازدهمی ها و کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور ماندن در چه صورتی ارزش داره؟

## metikd7820

سلام دوستان
شاید اینجا  این زمان جاش نباشه
ولی بخدا خسته شدم
یکم میخوام از بار ذهنیم کم شه

خب بگذریم
راستش من رشتم ریاضیه
امسال خوب یا بد گذشت
یه سری مشکلات داشتم
زیاد نخوندم
و احتمالا کامپیوتر گیلان قبول شم
حالا اگه پشت کنکور بمونم کامپیوتر تهران یا شریف قطعا می تونم بیرام
ولی میخوام بدونم ارزش داره نداره چجوریاس داستان  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام دوستان
> شاید اینجا  این زمان جاش نباشه
> ولی بخدا خسته شدم
> یکم میخوام از بار ذهنیم کم شه
> 
> خب بگذریم
> راستش من رشتم ریاضیه
> امسال خوب یا بد گذشت
> یه سری مشکلات داشتم
> ...



سلام.
واس کسی که مطمین هست هیچی نمیاره موندن ارزش داره در صورتی که بخونه 
ولی تو که قبول شدی بووووووورررررروووووووووو دیگه جفتش یکیه

----------


## metikd7820

راستی یه سوالی یادم رفت؛ میشه کارشناسی، صنایع خوند ارشد نرم افزار؟

----------


## INFERNAL

رشته ی ریاضی در صورتی ارزش داره که محل زندگیت قبول شی

----------


## Mojgan*M

گیلان دانشگاش کمم نیستاا ک بخوای واس بهترش ی سال بمونی پشت کنکور
نظرم اینه نمونی هرچی اوردی خوبه: ) موفق باشی

----------


## mersadkazemi

بنظر من در این مورد موندن ارزش نداره.

----------


## hamed_habibi

جهنم زمانیه بخوای ازدواج کنی درامدت ماهی 2تومن باشه  همش بره سمت قسط وام ..جهنم وقتیه بری رشته چرت بخونی بعد 3سال 4سال ببینی هیچ فرقی با دیپلمه نداری... اون پشت کنکوری ک عصبی پرخاشگر میشه بخاطر کنکور نیست بخاطر بد رفتاری جنسی وخیلی کارایی هست ک نباید بکنه....علی خواجو نژاد بعد 5سال قبول شد توسن 22 23سالگی یا محمد احمدی دیر رفتن دانشگاه اما عوضش 4سال درس نمیخونن برن سربازی برگردن برن اسنپ کارکنن....البته شما دختری ولی کلی عرض کردم



> پرسش به جایی کردی ای مرید 
> طبق آمار و ارقام این سخن را نراندم(!) ولی پس از مستغرق شدن در بحر مکاشفت به این حقیقت پی برده که اکثر پشت کنکوریا عصبی،پرخاشخر(!)، افسرده،و .... به دیگر امراض روحی روانی جسمی مبتلا میشن و اکثر کنکوریا توانایی قبولی در سال اول یا دومو دارن و اگه بخوان هی پشت کنکور بمونن دیگه ارزش نداره چون اگه بعد سه چهار سال پزشکی،یا....قبول شن
>  چن سال از بهترین و طلایی ترین روزا و دوران عمرشونو در جهنمی به اسم پشت کنکور گذروندن  که جز عمرشون حساب نمیشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

از دیدی من ی پشت کنکوری که  23سالگی 24سالگی دندون قبول میشه ارزشش از ی مهندسی ک حتی شریف خونده باید بره بخواب  در وزارت صعنت معدن یا وزارت کار تا بهش کار بدن بیشتره...اوضاع کار خراب تر از هرچیزیه تا میتونید سعی کنید رشته های تاپ قبول شید..یا حداقل فیزیو رادیو پرستاری ک کفش 4 یا5تومن درامد دارن...من این میزارن رو براساس شهر زندگیم میگم حالا ممکنه شهرستانا درامدا کمتر باشه یا بیشتر

----------


## hamed_habibi

خود من 96بارتبه ایی ک داشتم میتونستم دامپزشکی دانشگاه تهران رایدو شهید بهشتی پرستاری بهشتی  قبول شم...اما تاجایی کک میتونم وامیسم ب بهترینا برسم...هیچ تلاشی بی نتیجه نمیمونه....ی رفیق داشتم س سال تلاش کرد پزشکی بیاره نیاورد دارو اورد الان بااینکه دانشجو درامدش از ی پزشک عمومی بیشتره  این یعنی خدا جواب تلاشتو میده.....

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


از دیدی من ی پشت کنکوری که  23سالگی 24سالگی دندون قبول میشه ارزشش از ی مهندسی ک حتی شریف خونده باید بره بخواب  در وزارت صعنت معدن یا وزارت کار تا بهش کار بدن بیشتره...اوضاع کار خراب تر از هرچیزیه تا میتونید سعی کنید رشته های تاپ قبول شید..یا حداقل فیزیو رادیو پرستاری ک کفش 4 یا5تومن درامد دارن...من این میزارن رو براساس شهر زندگیم میگم حالا ممکنه شهرستانا درامدا کمتر باشه یا بیشتر


ارزشش بیشتره چیه؟
میخواید درمورد مدارکشون حرف بزنید یا کارشون بگید ارزشِ کار یا مدرکشون!
عجب!!!!!!!
خیلی راحت همه رو میبرن زیر سوال این روزا: )*

----------


## hamed_habibi

غلط میکنه کسی بگه اونی ک شریف خونده بی سواده اما مدرکش ارزشی نداره در شرایط فعلی..واقع بین باشیم ...روبه رو ما طرف ارشد برق از امیر کبیر داره اومده سوپر مارکتی زده همین االن رفته بودم درد ودل میکرد...زیرسوال نبردم واقعیت تلخ الانه...ک مهندسی مرخص شده....اینهمه واحد پاس کنی 3تومن 2500بهت بدن راننده اسنپ توتهران 5تومن درمیاره..... :Yahoo (65): 



> *
> ارزشش بیشتره چیه؟
> میخواید درمورد مدارکشون حرف بزنید یا کارشون بگید ارزشِ کار یا مدرکشون!
> عجب!!!!!!!
> خیلی راحت همه رو میبرن زیر سوال این روزا: )*

----------


## Lullaby

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


غلط میکنه کسی بگه اونی ک شریف خونده بی سواده اما مدرکش ارزشی نداره در شرایط فعلی..واقع بین باشیم ...روبه رو ما طرف ارشد برق از امیر کبیر داره اومده سوپر مارکتی زده همین االن رفته بودم درد ودل میکرد...زیرسوال نبردم واقعیت تلخ الانه...ک مهندسی مرخص شده....اینهمه واحد پاس کنی 3تومن 2500بهت بدن راننده اسنپ توتهران 5تومن درمیاره.....



بله من کاملا با این واقعیتِ تلخ آشنا هستم!
گفتم کلامتون رو تصحیح کنید و بگید ارزشِ مدرک!
نه اینکه کسی که پزشکی میخونه ارزشش بیشتر از یه مهندسِ!
همین
البته میدونم منظور شما هم همین بود ولی خب باید توی حرف زدن دقت کرد شاید یکی دلش بشکنه
موفق باشید!*

----------


## hamed_habibi

خیلی از دانشجو های شریف ک مهندسی میخونن بخاطر فشار درس خودکشی میکنن ...ن بابا این حرفا نیست هرجامعه ایی ب پزشک مهندس دکتر نیازه داره...واقعا منظورم این نبود....شما بببخشید...بعله بد منعقد شد



> *
> بله من کاملا با این واقعیتِ تلخ آشنا هستم!
> گفتم کلامتون رو تصحیح کنید و بگید ارزشِ مدرک!
> نه اینکه کسی که پزشکی میخونه ارزشش بیشتر از یه مهندسِ!
> همین
> البته میدونم منظور شما هم همین بود ولی خب باید توی حرف زدن دقت کرد شاید یکی دلش بشکنه
> موفق باشید!*

----------


## Neurosurgeon

ببینین ،یه بحث مهم پیش اومده با حرفایی که زده شد ...

بحث ارزش های جامعه و ارزش های فردی کشیده میشه به این وسط .

ارزش جامعه در این مورد ( میشه گفت ارزش هایی که جامعه برای خودش ثابت فرض کرده ) : کسی که پشت کنکور هست عمرش رو هدر میده جوانیش رو هدر میده ،به خودش و تفريحاتش نمیرسه افسرده میشه و ....

دید شخصی ( ارزش های شخصی ) : من این رشته مورد علاقه من هست ،دوست دارم 5 سال برایش تلاش،کنم ولی آخر به آن برسم = یک تفریح ،یک مسیر ،یک لذت ( اگه واقعا علاقه و عشق و شوق وجود داشته باشه،)

#ارزش های جامعه رو به ارزش های فردی ترجیح ندیم .
#قابل توجه دوست عزیزی که تو صفحه اول عنوان کرده پشت کنکوری به درد نميخوره.

چیزی که آدم با وجود آن زنده هست : عشق و فعالیت .
عشق به چیزی ،شوق به دست آوردن اون ،آدم رو وادار میکنه که فعالیت بکنه و به چیزایی که مشخص کرده برسه .
خب بله،برای کسی که هدف خاصی نداره پشت کنکوری تقریبا = هدر رفت زمان و عمر .

# ما مسوول زندگی دیگران نیستیم و نمی تونیم تعیین تکلیف کنیم که پشت کنکور بودن درسته یا نادرست .امیدوارم به سطحی از شعور برسیم که بفهمیم شرایط هر فردی با فرد دیگر متفاوت است .# باز هم قابل توجه دوست عزیزی که تو صفحه اول پست داده و این چندمين باری هست که حکم صادر ميفرمايند آن هم به اشتباه !

----------


## mostafaaa

اونی که علاقه داره و بره هدفش تلاش میکنه ساله اول قبول میشه مگه اینکه بخواد خودشو فریب بده 
کاره سختیه که بمونی پشت و نتیجت بهتر شه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> سلام دوستان
> شاید اینجا  این زمان جاش نباشه
> ولی بخدا خسته شدم
> یکم میخوام از بار ذهنیم کم شه
> 
> خب بگذریم
> راستش من رشتم ریاضیه
> امسال خوب یا بد گذشت
> یه سری مشکلات داشتم
> ...


حاجی مهم رشته است! الان  هر جا قبول شدی برو ایشالا ارشد میری اون جایی که دوست داری

----------


## ramin94

دختر باشی..
سربازی معاف باشی
کار کردن و پول دراوردن واست فوریت نداشته باشه ..
در این صورت ارزش داره ..
ولی وقتی مطمنی یه سال دیگه هم بمونی وضعیت همینه که هست ، بهتره نمونی 
بعدشم معلوم نیس که چخبره اینجا !! یهو میبینی خواب بد میبینن پا میشن یه قاونی سوار میکنن
یا یه قانونی رو لغو میکنن یه تبصره ای میذارن ..زمان ما معدل رو تاثیر دادن و موهای سرمونو مثل قاصدک دونه دونه پرپر کردن ..
در کللللل پشت کنکور موندن یه ریسک نگران کننده ای توش هست

----------


## hamed_habibi

محمد فاضلی سال اولش 13هزار شد سال دوم شد 270منطقه دو یعنی دورقمی منطقه سه...درسا20سال اول 4هزار شد سال دوم 900...پیرنیا سال اول 2500شد سال دوم 180...پس بقول شما باید اینجور افراد موفق نمیشدن...هرسال بشماری نصف انجمن س سال 2سال کنکور دادن قبول شدن...سروش ک از94کنکور میداد امسال قبول شد...علی خواجو نژاد 5سال....



> اونی که علاقه داره و بره هدفش تلاش میکنه ساله اول قبول میشه مگه اینکه بخواد خودشو فریب بده 
> کاره سختیه که بمونی پشت و نتیجت بهتر شه

----------


## iraniPod

> پرسش به جایی کردی ای مرید 
> طبق آمار و ارقام این سخن را نراندم(!) ولی پس از مستغرق شدن در بحر مکاشفت به این حقیقت پی برده که اکثر پشت کنکوریا عصبی،پرخاشخر(!)، افسرده،و .... به دیگر امراض روحی روانی جسمی مبتلا میشن و اکثر کنکوریا توانایی قبولی در سال اول یا دومو دارن و اگه بخوان هی پشت کنکور بمونن دیگه ارزش نداره چون اگه بعد سه چهار سال پزشکی،یا....قبول شن
>  چن سال از بهترین و طلایی ترین روزا و دوران عمرشونو در جهنمی به اسم پشت کنکور گذروندن  که جز عمرشون حساب نمیشه


البته بعضیا هم هستن که چندین سال میمونن و خیلی هم روانشون سالمه 
مورد داشتیم طرف بعد 3 سال پزشکی آورده خیلی هم سرزنده و شادابه
پ. ن : برا دخترا که خوبه بمونن اما پسرا رو نمیدونم

----------


## Churchill

> من زیاد اهل بحث کردن نیستم چون افراد دیدگاه ها ،طرز فکر و سلیقه های متفاوتی دارن و بحث کردن تو این موارد بیهوده اس.و میخواستم پست اولمو حذف کنم که نقل گرفته شد! درسته بستگی به شرایط و اشخاص داره و برای همه نمیشه یه نسخه پیچید.
> ولی
> این دیدگاه منه:
> شما هدفتون از زندگی کردن چیه؟
> اگه هدفتون رسیدن به خوشبختی باشه...
> 
> شما "تنها" راه رسیدن به خوشبختی و آسایش و آرامش و رفاه رو خوندن رشته پزشکی میدونید.
> 
> اگه شخصی بعد از پنج سال عذاب کشیدن پشت کنکور پزشکی قبول شد و بعد از 15سال درسش،رنج کشیدنش تموم شد و حالا 40سالش شده( الان تازه میخواد زندگی کنه!) خوشبختیش تضمینه؟
> ...


مثل اینکه شما جمله 
بیهوده متاز که عاقبت خاک است رو خیلی شدید تو زندگیت وارد کردی

----------


## fatme_m

این که میاین میشمارین فلانی 13 سال پشت نشست و اخرش پزشکی فلان جا قبول شد و فلانی فلان کرد و فلانی مرد و خورد و برد :/
به نظرم مضخرف ترین چیزه که باعث میشه هی خودتونو گول بزنین که میشه تو سالای بعد خیلی خوب نتیجه گرفت :/
به نظرم بیشتر ادمایی نتیجه گرفتن که خوندن تو سال تحصیلی و کنکورشون رو  دادن ، بعد نتیجه دلخواهی نگرفتن و دوباره نشستن خوندن:/ اکثرا این نوع آدما موفق شدن
وگرنه اینکه هر سال نخونی بعدشم ، هی بگی حالا سال بعد سال بعد
این میشه که تا به خودت میای 6 7 سال پشت کنکوری و هیچ نتیجه ای هم نگرفتی

باز هم هیچ الزامی وجود نداره که چه شرایطی باشه ، بستگی به خوده فرد داره : ) 

خودمونم میدونین که بخواین بخونین، میشه :/

----------


## hamed_habibi

همش حرف مفت خود شما دوتا خواستگار داشته باشی یکیش دکتر باشه سریع ب اون جواب میدی....واسه من فلسفه نباف اونیم ک مییگه پزشکی بخونی 40سالگی به پول میرسی دروغ محضههههه..چرت پرت هرکی میخواد باشه هرکی حتی پروفسور سمیعی بابا نخوردیم نون گندوم دیدیدم دست مردم.....اره تا 40سالگی فقیری اگه پزشکی بخونی یهو مولتی میشی...بس کنید بابا ی جور ازسختی فرسایش حرق میزنید حالا خودتون صبح تا شب دنبال راه قبولی هستید..انقد بیزارم ازادمایی ک خودشون دنبال ی چیزین دوسدارن بقیه نرن یا نباشن...مخلص کلوم وارد شدن تواین رشته ها ی اینده زیبا داره..از احترام گرفته پیش پسر دختر تاااااا خانواده همه همه...پول هست احترام هست زن خوب همسر خوب برات هست همه چی هست اگه شما خوشبختی تواینا ندیدی پس دروغ میگی داری ...دروغ محض..نمیدونم جدیدا مردم چ  فیلسوف شدن....تنها راه خوشبخت شدن توایران اینه یا بابات پولدار باشه یا دکتر بشی یا بزنی توکار ازاد اونم ریسکش خیلییی بیشتر از کنکوره



> من زیاد اهل بحث کردن نیستم چون افراد دیدگاه ها ،طرز فکر و سلیقه های متفاوتی دارن و بحث کردن تو این موارد بیهوده اس.و میخواستم پست اولمو حذف کنم که نقل گرفته شد! درسته بستگی به شرایط و اشخاص داره و برای همه نمیشه یه نسخه پیچید.
> ولی
> این دیدگاه منه:
> شما هدفتون از زندگی کردن چیه؟
> اگه هدفتون رسیدن به خوشبختی باشه...
> 
> شما "تنها" راه رسیدن به خوشبختی و آسایش و آرامش و رفاه رو خوندن رشته پزشکی میدونید.
> 
> اگه شخصی بعد از پنج سال عذاب کشیدن پشت کنکور پزشکی قبول شد و بعد از 15سال درسش،رنج کشیدنش تموم شد و حالا 40سالش شده( الان تازه میخواد زندگی کنه!) خوشبختیش تضمینه؟
> ...

----------


## hamed_habibi

اره باشه :Yahoo (76): 



> این که میاین میشمارین فلانی 13 سال پشت نشست و اخرش پزشکی فلان جا قبول شد و فلانی فلان کرد و فلانی مرد و خورد و برد :/
> به نظرم مضخرف ترین چیزه که باعث میشه هی خودتونو گول بزنین که میشه تو سالای بعد خیلی خوب نتیجه گرفت :/
> به نظرم بیشتر ادمایی نتیجه گرفتن که خوندن تو سال تحصیلی و کنکورشون رو  دادن ، بعد نتیجه دلخواهی نگرفتن و دوباره نشستن خوندن:/ اکثرا این نوع آدما موفق شدن
> وگرنه اینکه هر سال نخونی بعدشم ، هی بگی حالا سال بعد سال بعد
> این میشه که تا به خودت میای 6 7 سال پشت کنکوری و هیچ نتیجه ای هم نگرفتی
> 
> باز هم هیچ الزامی وجود نداره که چه شرایطی باشه ، بستگی به خوده فرد داره : ) 
> 
> خودمونم میدونین که بخواین بخونین، میشه :/

----------


## hamed_habibi

ایشونن میخواد با درامد 2تومن زندگی کنه شبام با خواب قسط وام رویایی زندگی کنه



> مثل اینکه شما جمله 
> بیهوده متاز که عاقبت خاک است رو خیلی شدید تو زندگیت وارد کردی

----------


## God_of_war

به قول اریک توماس انقدر تلاش کن نتیجشو ببینی فقط تا اخر ادامه بده خودتو از احمقای سیاه لشکر که عین رباط صبح میرن سر کار شب میان فک میکنن زندگی یعنی این دور کن دوستان یه چیزیم بگم هدف از زندگی کردن تکامله اگه شما تو این دنیا به هدفت رسیدی یعنی روحت تو جسم بعدی جایگاهش بالاتره خلاصه یه قلطی باید بکنی یه اثری از خودت بزار تا خالقت ببینه تو این زندگی چقدر پیشرفت کردی به عبارت دیگه گوسفند نباش استیون هاوکینگ یه فلج بود حتی نمیتونس درست حرف بزنه  :Yahoo (105):  فقط میخوام اینو بگم ادما زیر فشار معجزه می کنن من که عقب نمیکشم حتی لازم باشه تمام عمرم کارگری می کنم

----------


## pardis1

اونی پزشکی دوس داره بخاطر

درامدش

یا خدمت به مردم 

یا درس خوندن 

یا.....

چن تا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه ولی اونی تو این رشته  موفقه که خدمت به مردم و درس خوندنو دوست داشته ....

شما فک میکنین پزشکی 10 سال شکنجه کشیدنه ...اصلا اینطور نیست برا کسی که درس خوندنو دوست داره خوندنه30 سال درس بخونه هم واسش کمه... کسی که خدمت به مردم دوست داره پا میشه از  کانادا میاد به هموطنش کمک میکنه و اون زندگی رویایی رو ول میکنه (همینجا تاپیکش هست که یه زوج ایرانی پس از تحصیل پزشکی در کانادا اومدن سیستان بلوچستان دارن خدمت میکنن به مردم )
2 سال طرح که واسه اینجور ادما چیزی نیس

اقای یگانه درست گفت بعضیا  یه موفقیتی رو به دست میارن ...و نمیخان بعضیای دیگه به اون موفقیت دست یابن که این تو ایرانیا زیاده ...

طرف خودش پزشکی میخونه  ...میگه پزشکی دوس دارم میگه نه باو بد بختیه پزشککی و فلان ....

یه ویدیو میزارم واسه اونایی که واقعا میخان بدونن پزشکی چیه ....فقط تو یوتیوبه ..یکیم باید ترکی بلد باشین ...

اینم لینکش
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ_d0WaQSDg

لینکو کپی پیست کنن میاره

----------


## hamed_habibi

واقعا خیلی زشته ادمارو ازداشتن رویا داشتن هدف مایوس کنید....من هم داشنگاه بهشتی رفتم هم تهران هم ایران هم شاهد تهران هم البرز...ازهر 20 30دانشجویکیشون نخاله بود ازاین حرفای مزخرف میزد...پزشکی نون نداره پزشکی خواب نداره اینده نداره پدرت درمیاره افسرده میشی کچل میشی میمیری پزشکی زندگی نداره... :Yahoo (76): پس طرف مریضه  پزشکی میخونه خودش دکتر نیاز داره روان کاوی بشه...البته من ک عشق دندونم کلی گفتم برای کسایی ک رویای دیگران رو باحرای پوچ کور میکنن

----------


## سرندیپیتی

خوشبحال اونایی که.بار اولشونه کنکور میدن
میتونن خودشونک ب مریضی بزنن 
که نتونن سر جلسه برن خانواده هم کنار میاد باهاشون
1 سال وقت دارن

بچه ها من عمومی هام همه دوروبر 90 100 تو ازمونا
شیمی هم 40 50 
ولی ریاضی فیزیک در حد 1 درصد
زیست هم از بعد عید که خوندم 40 میزنم

ولی هیچ امیدی ندارم
دلم میخواد برای 98 بمونم
میدونم ک بخونم میتونم
ولی استرس منو کشته خونواده که میگن حتی پرستاریم باید بری
اخه من قبلا دانشجو بودم انصرافیم
کاش ازاد پزشکی میاوردم 
ولی محاله با این ریاضی فیزیک 
اگه سال 94 بود با این درصدا میشد گریههههههههههه

----------


## MrShafiee

معلومه دانشگاه شریف بهتره 
راحت اپلای میکنی راستی یادت باشه رشته ریاضی چیزی طول نخواهد کشید که ورق به سمت رشته ریاضی بر میگرده 
میدونی چرا؟ 
ون الان ایران از لحاظ صنعتی و تکنولوژی که میگی کامپیوترم خیلی ضعیفه و چون جهان داره سمت این علم میره حتی پزشکیشم داره میشه رباتیک که اجزای رشته کامپیوتره پس  به زودی رشته کامپیوتر و مکانتیک میشه بهترین رشته های کشور
راستی تو رشته ریاضی اپلای کردن هم راحته 
حرف این رشته تجربیا هم گوش نده که میگن بیا تجربی من بعد 4سال تغییر رشته دادم اومدم ریاضی اونا زمان حال میسنجن که دنیا دست پزشکیه ولی مطمئن باش اینده دنیا دست کامپیوتر و مکانیکه

----------


## dokhtarebahar

والا من خودم درست حسابی نخوندم امسالم در بهترین حالت رتبم میشه ۳۰۰۰و فک نکنم بتونم فرهنگیان روربیام ....ولی حالا منتظر میمونم تا نتایج بیاد اگه قبول نشده بودم می‌شینم میخونم واسه کنکور ...درسته همه بم میگن نمون ریاضی ارزش نداره ولی گوش من یه درش در یه درش دروازه است چون هیچ کس از دل کسی خبر نداره و مشکلاتشو نمی‌دونه شما هم به هر دلیلی نخوندین و شریف میخاین بمونین و کاری هم به کسی نداشته باشین تازه یه چیزی هم بگم شما شرایط جامعه رو ببین خب؟خیلی ایدده آل و رویاییه به نظرتون؟مسلما نه پس ما هم یک سال دیر تر بریم تو این جامعه نمیمیریم مطمن باشین و این که همه نباید که سال اول قبول شن من خودم هنوز ۱۷سالمه حالا ب جای ۱۸سالگی ۱۹سالگی برم دانشگاه نمیمیرم ...پس نگران نباشید و هر کاری می‌دونین درسته انجام بدین یاعلی

----------


## hamed99

اینجا ایرانه داداش :Yahoo (94):   ....یه سریا ده سال پیش همین حرف شمارو میزدن کاااااملا همممممممممم درست میگفتن شما میتونی پیشرفت صنعت موبایل رو هم ببینی ر ولی متاسفانه این حرفا مال خارجه .....چون به مهندس بها میدن درامدشئن با دکتر یکیه..........من خودم ریاضیم درکت میکنم این امیدهای واهی رو..........ولی اگه بشه رفت خارج اون وقت اره......................



> معلومه دانشگاه شریف بهتره 
> راحت اپلای میکنی راستی یادت باشه رشته ریاضی چیزی طول نخواهد کشید که ورق به سمت رشته ریاضی بر میگرده 
> میدونی چرا؟ 
> ون الان ایران از لحاظ صنعتی و تکنولوژی که میگی کامپیوترم خیلی ضعیفه و چون جهان داره سمت این علم میره حتی پزشکیشم داره میشه رباتیک که اجزای رشته کامپیوتره پس  به زودی رشته کامپیوتر و مکانتیک میشه بهترین رشته های کشور
> راستی تو رشته ریاضی اپلای کردن هم راحته 
> حرف این رشته تجربیا هم گوش نده که میگن بیا تجربی من بعد 4سال تغییر رشته دادم اومدم ریاضی اونا زمان حال میسنجن که دنیا دست پزشکیه ولی مطمئن باش اینده دنیا دست کامپیوتر و مکانیکه

----------


## metikd7820

> والا من خودم درست حسابی نخوندم امسالم در بهترین حالت رتبم میشه ۳۰۰۰و فک نکنم بتونم فرهنگیان روربیام ....ولی حالا منتظر میمونم تا نتایج بیاد اگه قبول نشده بودم می‌شینم میخونم واسه کنکور ...درسته همه بم میگن نمون ریاضی ارزش نداره ولی گوش من یه درش در یه درش دروازه است چون هیچ کس از دل کسی خبر نداره و مشکلاتشو نمی‌دونه شما هم به هر دلیلی نخوندین و شریف میخاین بمونین و کاری هم به کسی نداشته باشین تازه یه چیزی هم بگم شما شرایط جامعه رو ببین خب؟خیلی ایدده آل و رویاییه به نظرتون؟مسلما نه پس ما هم یک سال دیر تر بریم تو این جامعه نمیمیریم مطمن باشین و این که همه نباید که سال اول قبول شن من خودم هنوز ۱۷سالمه حالا ب جای ۱۸سالگی ۱۹سالگی برم دانشگاه نمیمیرم ...پس نگران نباشید و هر کاری می‌دونین درسته انجام بدین یاعلی


شهید رجایی؟
اونکه فک کنم بیارید
راستی اون داستانش چطوریه؟ معلم میشه ادم یا مهندس؟ :Yahoo (21): 
ش

----------


## hamed99

کاملا با حامد یگانه موافقم ...حرف حق تلخه .........در مورد پاسخ 2 که دادید هم بگم شما استثنا هستید ووووگرنه تو بیابون که زندگی نمیکنیم میبینیم که 99.99درصد دخترا پولو ملاک اصلی قرار میدن.......حق هم دارن دلار9000 تومنه بدون پول نمیشه زندگی کرد اصلا ....راستی تا یادم نرفته میشه اون جایی که مهندس با حقوق 2میلیونه رو معرفی کنید تا به سوپری محلمون بگم ارشد برق تهران داره...../ :Yahoo (75):  :Y (457):  :Y (475): 


> 1.درست صحبت کنید.
> 2.من اگ دوتا خواستگار داشته باشم یکیشون پزشک و یکی یه کارمند با حقوق 2تمن ، اونی که باایمانتر، با شخصیت تر ، باانسانیتر ، بااخلاقتره رو انتخاب می کنم.پول ملاک و اولویت من نیست.
> 3.من هدفم پزشکی نیست خیالتون تخت 
> 4.من نخواستم که شما یا بقیه رو منصرف کنم که پزشکی نخونید نه اینطور نیست،اشتباه برداشت کردید.بحث اصلا پشت کنکور موندن واسه سالهای متوالی بود که شما بحثو منحرف کردید.
> 5.براتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم.

----------


## dokhtarebahar

> شهید رجایی؟
> اونکه فک کنم بیارید
> راستی اون داستانش چطوریه؟ معلم میشه ادم یا مهندس؟
> ش


نه والا شهید رجایی که دیگه از محالاته فرهنگیان شهر خودمون رو میگم ....توی شهید رجایی خب اگه دبیری ریاضی بخونین که دبیر ریاضی میشین مهندسی اگه قبول شین بتون میگن مهندس فنی یعنی علاوه بر اینکه اموزش پرورش استخدامتون می‌کنه (مثلا شما کامپیوتر رجایی رو بیارین توی هنرستان کامپیوتر درس می‌دین) می‌تونین خودتونم استخدام جایی بشین واسه مهندسی ....در کل خیلی خوبه ب نظر من شما هم خواستین بمونین هدفون رو بزارید روی همین رجایی ولی اگه هدفون خارج رفتنه حتماااا برین شریف

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

تو این شرایط مملکت که فقط شغل پزشکی و زیرشاخه هاش استخدام قطعی داره باید انقدر بخونی تا قبول بشی پشت کنکور میخوای بمونی با خودت روراست باش اگه حال درس خوندن داری بسم ا... وگرن برو دانشگاه من دوستای زیادی دارم هرکدوم رفتن رشته های متنوع دانشگااه الان نصفشون که انصراف دادن نصف دیگه ام میگن حداقل یه لیسانس بگیرم و گرن بعدش باید برن شغل آزاد طرف تا دکترای برق خونده الان یه شرکت با حقوق2تومن وضع مملکت داغونه

----------


## ali13791379

> تو این شرایط مملکت که فقط شغل پزشکی و زیرشاخه هاش استخدام قطعی داره باید انقدر بخونی تا قبول بشی پشت کنکور میخوای بمونی با خودت روراست باش اگه حال درس خوندن داری بسم ا... وگرن برو دانشگاه من دوستای زیادی دارم هرکدوم رفتن رشته های متنوع دانشگااه الان نصفشون که انصراف دادن نصف دیگه ام میگن حداقل یه لیسانس بگیرم و گرن بعدش باید برن شغل آزاد طرف تا دکترای برق خونده الان یه شرکت با حقوق2تومن وضع مملکت داغونه



دیگه اینجوری هم نیست داداش 

هرکسی تو هر رشته ای میتونه به موفقیت برسه درسته وضع مملکت خرابه و خیلی سخت میشه به یه زندگی خوب برسی

ما فامیل داریم رشتش انسانی بود الان وکیله ماهی 5 تا 9 ملیون درآمد داره
پسرخالم رشته ریاضی عمران خونده بود الان کانادا ماهی 5000هزار دلار حقوق میگیره تازه فقط 2ساله رفته
متاسفانه مشکل اینجاست که فکر میکنم فقط پزشکا پول دارن و خوشبختن
میخوای معلم شی اشکان هاشمی شو عمارلو شو مویینی شو میلیاردی درمی آرن
پرستار میخوای بشی سوپروایز شو 10 میلیون درآمد داره

----------


## tabrizcity

آقا فقط اگه پول دارین از این مملکت فرار کنین اوضاع بد جور قاراشمیشه معلوم نیست 1 ساعت بعد چی میشه خدایش الان افغانستان هم به موندن تو ایران شرف داره انصافا بری کشورهای اروپایی کارگر بشی شرف داره بمونی ایران و دکتر بشه الان حقوق پزشک عمومی تو ایران ماهانه حداکثر 1800 دلاره یه کارمند خیلی خیلی ساده تو بقیه کشور ها ماهانه حداقل 3-5 هزار دلار درآمد داره قطعا اگه پشت کنکور هم موندین به فکر اپلای باشین این مملکت درست بشو نیست

تازه یه ماهی هم میشه مقام بی ارزش ترین پول دنیا رو کسب کردیم


توصیه من به همه ی شما اینه :
در وهله ی اول اگه پول دارین از ایران فرار کنین هر کشوری به جز ایران وضعیتش بهتره حتی اگه مجبوری برو اونجا کارگری کن ولی اینجا فرار کنین
در وهله ی دوم اگه پول ندارین یه رشته مثل پرستاری فیزیوتراپی و علوم آزمایشگاه هم قبول شدین برین تو امارات و ... خیلی خیلی درامدش زیاده
در وهله ی سوم اگه رشته های پیراپزشکی رو دوس ندارین یه سال بمونین مثل خر بخونین یه رشته درس درمون قبول شین حین دانشگاه هم به فکر اپلای باشین

----------


## دریـا

> کاملا با حامد یگانه موافقم ...حرف حق تلخه .........در مورد پاسخ 2 که دادید هم بگم شما استثنا هستید ووووگرنه تو بیابون که زندگی نمیکنیم میبینیم که 99.99درصد دخترا پولو ملاک اصلی قرار میدن.......حق هم دارن دلار9000 تومنه بدون پول نمیشه زندگی کرد اصلا ....راستی تا یادم نرفته میشه اون جایی که مهندس با حقوق 2میلیونه رو معرفی کنید تا به سوپری محلمون بگم ارشد برق تهران داره...../


100% بدون پول تو جامعه نمیشه زندگی کرد !... 
99.99 از دخترا یا پسرا که" فقط "پول براشون مهمه عقده ای و کمبود دارن.

عاغا دیگه نقل قول نگیرید.
فردا پس فردا کنکوره بیخیال بحث شید.
سپاس

----------


## arshaa

خطاب به چه هاي رشته رياضي
امشب يه تاپيك ميزنم 
راهنماييتون ميكنم واسه اينكه چطور از كشور مهاجرت كنيد(با ذكر منبع)
كشور ها و رشته هارو مقايسه ميكنم
و ببينيد چطور مهندس ها راحت تر از پزشكا مهاجرت ميكنن و وضعيتشون از هر نظر چه مالي و چه از نظر شرايط اجتماعي بهتر از پزشكاي متخصص تو ايرانه
اينقدرم به رشته خودتون سيخ نزنيد
دنبال علاقه خودتون باشيد

----------


## Amir2017

> والا من خودم درست حسابی نخوندم امسالم در بهترین حالت رتبم میشه ۳۰۰۰و فک نکنم بتونم فرهنگیان روربیام ....ولی حالا منتظر میمونم تا نتایج بیاد اگه قبول نشده بودم می‌شینم میخونم واسه کنکور ...درسته همه بم میگن نمون ریاضی ارزش نداره ولی گوش من یه درش در یه درش دروازه است چون هیچ کس از دل کسی خبر نداره و مشکلاتشو نمی‌دونه شما هم به هر دلیلی نخوندین و شریف میخاین بمونین و کاری هم به کسی نداشته باشین تازه یه چیزی هم بگم شما شرایط جامعه رو ببین خب؟خیلی ایدده آل و رویاییه به نظرتون؟مسلما نه پس ما هم یک سال دیر تر بریم تو این جامعه نمیمیریم مطمن باشین و این که همه نباید که سال اول قبول شن من خودم هنوز ۱۷سالمه حالا ب جای ۱۸سالگی ۱۹سالگی برم دانشگاه نمیمیرم ...پس نگران نباشید و هر کاری می‌دونین درسته انجام بدین یاعلی


عقاید هر کس محترمه از دید من هرکسی را بهر کاری ساختند. برادر من مهندسی کامپیوتر خونده.درسته که همه بهش گفتن ریاضی بدرد نمی خوره اما تا پای جون ایستاد در برابر حرف مردم و الان همه به کارش ، به درآمدش غبطه می خورن.
شما هم اگه واقعا رشته ریاضی رو می خواین باید براش جون بدید و به حرف هیچ کس توجه نکنید و با تلاشتون نشون بدید که رشته ریاضی آینده داره اگه تلاشگر باشی.

----------


## metikd7820

اقا ببخشید
فقط یه سوالی
میشه کارشناسی صنایع خوند، ارشد نرم افزار؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> اقا ببخشید
> فقط یه سوالی
> میشه کارشناسی صنایع خوند، ارشد نرم افزار؟


اره میشه.مدرک کارشناسیت میتونه هر چی باشه. ولی مدرک ارشد و دکترا باید مربوط به هم باشن

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


از دیدی من ی پشت کنکوری که  23سالگی 24سالگی دندون قبول میشه ارزشش از ی مهندسی ک حتی شریف خونده باید بره بخواب  در وزارت صعنت معدن یا وزارت کار تا بهش کار بدن بیشتره...اوضاع کار خراب تر از هرچیزیه تا میتونید سعی کنید رشته های تاپ قبول شید..یا حداقل فیزیو رادیو پرستاری ک کفش 4 یا5تومن درامد دارن...من این میزارن رو براساس شهر زندگیم میگم حالا ممکنه شهرستانا درامدا کمتر باشه یا بیشتر







 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


همش حرف مفت خود شما دوتا خواستگار داشته باشی یکیش دکتر باشه سریع ب اون جواب میدی....واسه من فلسفه نباف اونیم ک مییگه پزشکی بخونی 40سالگی به پول میرسی دروغ محضههههه..چرت پرت هرکی میخواد باشه هرکی حتی پروفسور سمیعی بابا نخوردیم نون گندوم دیدیدم دست مردم.....اره تا 40سالگی فقیری اگه پزشکی بخونی یهو مولتی میشی...بس کنید بابا ی جور ازسختی فرسایش حرق میزنید حالا خودتون صبح تا شب دنبال راه قبولی هستید..انقد بیزارم ازادمایی ک خودشون دنبال ی چیزین دوسدارن بقیه نرن یا نباشن...مخلص کلوم وارد شدن تواین رشته ها ی اینده زیبا داره..از احترام گرفته پیش پسر دختر تاااااا خانواده همه همه...پول هست احترام هست زن خوب همسر خوب برات هست همه چی هست اگه شما خوشبختی تواینا ندیدی پس دروغ میگی داری ...دروغ محض..نمیدونم جدیدا مردم چ  فیلسوف شدن....تنها راه خوشبخت شدن توایران اینه یا بابات پولدار باشه یا دکتر بشی یا بزنی توکار ازاد اونم ریسکش خیلییی بیشتر از کنکوره



دوست عزیز خیلی از روی جوگیری جواب دادید واسه همین لازم دیدم یه مرور کوچک داشته باشیم باهم اتفاقات یکی دو دهه اخیر رو ...

اوایل دهه هشتاد که من کنکور دادم تعداد شرکت کننده ها ۲ میلیون نفر بود ازین تعداد بیش از ۱ میلیون نفر داوطلب ریاضی بودن ۶۰۰ الی ۷۰۰ تا انسانی و ۳۰۰ الی ۴۰۰ نفر هم تجربی ، دبیرستانی که من توش درس میخوندم اون زمان یکی از معروفترین دبیرستان های تهران بود ( دبیرستان کمال ) که تو پیش دانشگاهی ۱۲ تا کلاس داشت که ازین تعداد ۸ تاش ریاضی ۲ تا انسانی و ۲ کلاس هم تجربی بود ...

الان داری از خودت میپرسی چرا دارم اینارو بهت میگم ؟ چون تقریبا از اواخر دهه شصت تا اواسط دهه هشتاد تجربی خوندن افت محسوب میشد و خنگ ها و کودن هایی که نمیتونستن حدنصاب لازم واسه ریاضی رو بیارن میرفتن تجربی ، اون موقع دقیقا همین جوی که شما متاثر ازش در مورد پزشکی حرف زدی واسه مهندسی بود ، رقابت وحشتناک جوری که حتی قبولی در رشته های فنی دانشگاه آزادهای تهران هم برای خودش ابهتی داشت واسه همین یه سری دانشگاه داغون به اسم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و علمی کاربردی تاسیس شد تا پاسخگوی این اشتیاق داوطلبان به رشته های فنی باشه ، نتیجه این شد که خیل عظیم مهندس وارد بازار کار ایران شد ، این بازار کار کشش اینهمه مهندس رو نداشت و در نتیجه اشباع شد و درصد عظیمی از همون مهندس ها بیکار موندن یا مجبور شدن با درآمدهای کم امرار معاش کنن واسه همین بعد از چندین سال روی آوردن به کنکور تجربی و پزشک شدن ، این وضعیت الان دقیقا داره واسه پزشکی و دندون اتفاق میوفته و دقیقا تاریخ داره تکرار میشه و شک نکن چند سال دیگه با پیر شدن مهندس های فعلی و ورود تکنولوژی های جدید ، از همه مهمتر با اشباع شدن رشته های پزشکی همین پزشک هایی که شما اینجوری کعبه آمال خودت کردیشون واسه کسب درآمد خوب میرن سمت رشته های فنی و این سیکل معیوب تا زمانی که اقتصاد مریض این کشور درست نشه ادامه خواهد داشت ...

در مورد مطلبی که درباره بچه های دانشگاه شریف گفتی هم اینو بگم که بچه های شریف حتی با صرف نظر از رشته ای که میخونن به راحتی میتونن پذیرش برترین دانشگاه های آمریکا رو بگیرن و یه زندگی باکیفیت تو ینگه دنیا رو تجربه کنن ، اتفاقی که واسه بچه های پزشکی و دندون شاید تو خواب هم نیوفته ...

خیلی خوبه که احساسی حرف نزنیم و جلوتر از نوک بینی مون رو هم ببینیم ( صد البته که من کاملا به شما حق میدم که تو این مملکت داغون حتی زن گرفتن رو هم به مدرک دانشگاهی ربط بدید )*

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> *
> 
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز خیلی از روی جوگیری جواب دادید واسه همین لازم دیدم یه مرور کوچک داشته باشیم باهم اتفاقات یکی دو دهه اخیر رو ...
> 
> اوایل دهه هشتاد که من کنکور دادم تعداد شرکت کننده ها ۲ میلیون نفر بود ازین تعداد بیش از ۱ میلیون نفر داوطلب ریاضی بودن ۶۰۰ الی ۷۰۰ تا انسانی و ۳۰۰ الی ۴۰۰ نفر هم تجربی ، دبیرستانی که من توش درس میخوندم اون زمان یکی از معروفترین دبیرستان های تهران بود ( دبیرستان کمال ) که تو پیش دانشگاهی ۱۲ تا کلاس داشت که ازین تعداد ۸ تاش ریاضی ۲ تا انسانی و ۲ کلاس هم تجربی بود ...
> 
> الان داری از خودت میپرسی چرا دارم اینارو بهت میگم ؟ چون تقریبا از اواخر دهه شصت تا اواسط دهه هشتاد تجربی خوندن افت محسوب میشد و خنگ ها و کودن هایی که نمیتونستن حدنصاب لازم واسه ریاضی رو بیارن میرفتن تجربی ، اون موقع دقیقا همین جوی که شما متاثر ازش در مورد پزشکی حرف زدی واسه مهندسی بود ، رقابت وحشتناک جوری که حتی قبولی در رشته های فنی دانشگاه آزادهای تهران هم برای خودش ابهتی داشت واسه همین یه سری دانشگاه داغون به اسم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و علمی کاربردی تاسیس شد تا پاسخگوی این اشتیاق داوطلبان به رشته های فنی باشه ، نتیجه این شد که خیل عظیم مهندس وارد بازار کار ایران شد ، این بازار کار کشش اینهمه مهندس رو نداشت و در نتیجه اشباع شد و درصد عظیمی از همون مهندس ها بیکار موندن یا مجبور شدن با درآمدهای کم امرار معاش کنن واسه همین بعد از چندین سال روی آوردن به کنکور تجربی و پزشک شدن ، این وضعیت الان دقیقا داره واسه پزشکی و دندون اتفاق میوفته و دقیقا تاریخ داره تکرار میشه و شک نکن چند سال دیگه با پیر شدن مهندس های فعلی و ورود تکنولوژی های جدید ، از همه مهمتر با اشباع شدن رشته های پزشکی همین پزشک هایی که شما اینجوری کعبه آمال خودت کردیشون واسه کسب درآمد خوب میرن سمت رشته های فنی و این سیکل معیوب تا زمانی که اقتصاد مریض این کشور درست نشه ادامه خواهد داشت ...
> ...


*کار به بقیه حرفات ندارم ولی این عدد ها رو از کجات در میاری آقای مهندس؟؟؟
دو میلیون شرکت کننده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
چرت نگو مومن https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...B3%D8%B1%DB%8C
به لینک بالا مراجعه کن.
مردم چ حرفایی میزنند!!! آدم شاخ در میاره!!!
اون سالی که شما کنکور دادی ننه صنمم میتونست رتبه خوب بیاره.
ی مشت سوال چرت و پرت و متن کتاب درسی و سوالای کتاب دیگه نتونی جای خوب قبول شی باس میرفتی ی فک به حال خودت میکردی!!!*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AMTR.2000


کار به بقیه حرفات ندارم ولی این عدد ها رو از کجات در میاری آقای مهندس؟؟؟
دو میلیون شرکت کننده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
چرت نگو مومن https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...B3%D8%B1%DB%8C
به لینک بالا مراجعه کن.
مردم چ حرفایی میزنند!!! آدم شاخ در میاره!!!
اون سالی که شما کنکور دادی ننه صنمم میتونست رتبه خوب بیاره.
ی مشت سوال چرت و پرت و متن کتاب درسی و سوالای کتاب دیگه نتونی جای خوب قبول شی باس میرفتی ی فک به حال خودت میکردی!!!


بنازم به این ادب شما 

من اون چیزی که تو ذهنم در مورد مجموع دو کنکور آزاد و سراسری بود رو گفتم نه فقط داوطلبین کنکور سراسری رو ...
اگه اون موقع اینقدر آسون بوده و بقول شما ننه صنم هم میتونسته قبول بشه که همه باید رتبه تاپ میاوردن ، دیگه چه نیازی بود به پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ؟؟ 
نه قهرمان ، اینجوری نیست ، اون موقع فقط یه مبتکران بود و یه اندیشه سازان و قلمچی ...
هرسال با توجه به پیشرفت نظام آموزشی و تالیف کتب کمک آموزشی با کیفیت سوال های قدیمی از نظرتون آسونتر میشه ، این خیلی چیز واضحی هست ...

التماس تفکر*

----------


## Skylark

> *
> 
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز خیلی از روی جوگیری جواب دادید واسه همین لازم دیدم یه مرور کوچک داشته باشیم باهم اتفاقات یکی دو دهه اخیر رو ...
> 
> اوایل دهه هشتاد که من کنکور دادم تعداد شرکت کننده ها ۲ میلیون نفر بود ازین تعداد بیش از ۱ میلیون نفر داوطلب ریاضی بودن ۶۰۰ الی ۷۰۰ تا انسانی و ۳۰۰ الی ۴۰۰ نفر هم تجربی ، دبیرستانی که من توش درس میخوندم اون زمان یکی از معروفترین دبیرستان های تهران بود ( دبیرستان کمال ) که تو پیش دانشگاهی ۱۲ تا کلاس داشت که ازین تعداد ۸ تاش ریاضی ۲ تا انسانی و ۲ کلاس هم تجربی بود ...
> 
> الان داری از خودت میپرسی چرا دارم اینارو بهت میگم ؟ چون تقریبا از اواخر دهه شصت تا اواسط دهه هشتاد تجربی خوندن افت محسوب میشد و خنگ ها و کودن هایی که نمیتونستن حدنصاب لازم واسه ریاضی رو بیارن میرفتن تجربی ، اون موقع دقیقا همین جوی که شما متاثر ازش در مورد پزشکی حرف زدی واسه مهندسی بود ، رقابت وحشتناک جوری که حتی قبولی در رشته های فنی دانشگاه آزادهای تهران هم برای خودش ابهتی داشت واسه همین یه سری دانشگاه داغون به اسم پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی و علمی کاربردی تاسیس شد تا پاسخگوی این اشتیاق داوطلبان به رشته های فنی باشه ، نتیجه این شد که خیل عظیم مهندس وارد بازار کار ایران شد ، این بازار کار کشش اینهمه مهندس رو نداشت و در نتیجه اشباع شد و درصد عظیمی از همون مهندس ها بیکار موندن یا مجبور شدن با درآمدهای کم امرار معاش کنن واسه همین بعد از چندین سال روی آوردن به کنکور تجربی و پزشک شدن ، این وضعیت الان دقیقا داره واسه پزشکی و دندون اتفاق میوفته و دقیقا تاریخ داره تکرار میشه و شک نکن چند سال دیگه با پیر شدن مهندس های فعلی و ورود تکنولوژی های جدید ، از همه مهمتر با اشباع شدن رشته های پزشکی همین پزشک هایی که شما اینجوری کعبه آمال خودت کردیشون واسه کسب درآمد خوب میرن سمت رشته های فنی و این سیکل معیوب تا زمانی که اقتصاد مریض این کشور درست نشه ادامه خواهد داشت ...
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز 
وقتی ظرفیت های 3 رشته تاپ تجربی ثابت مونده چجوری ممکنه اشباع بشه؟
برای 3 رشته تاپ باید در خوشبینانه ترین حالت زیر 2 هزار بیارید و این ظرفیت ها تغییر نمیکنه چون زیر نظر وزارت بهداشته نه وزارت علوم بی در  و پیکر

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> وقتی ظرفیت های 3 رشته تاپ تجربی ثابت مونده چجوری ممکنه اشباع بشه؟
> برای 3 رشته تاپ باید در خوشبینانه ترین حالت زیر 2 هزار بیارید و این ظرفیت ها تغییر نمیکنه چون زیر نظر وزارت بهداشته نه وزارت علوم بی در  و پیکر


یه عده خیال میکنن چون متقاضی تجربی زیاده رشته هاش به زودی اشباع میشه..نه داداش داری اشتباه میزنی ...ظرفیت همونه...داوطلب زیاده...
در ضمن توهم اینکه رشته های پزشکی و زیر شاخه هاش اشباع بشن رو از کلتون بیرون کنید...کافیه یه سر به بیمارستان ها و درمونگاه های مختلف بزنین تا درک کنین که چقد کمبود هست هنوز...
من قبول دارم که تو هر رشته ای میشه موفق شده تو هر زمینه ای ...اینکه میگن فقط دکترا خوشبختن رو به شدت مخالفم.
..ولی یاد بگیریم اگه دستمون به گوشت نرسید نگیم بو میده !

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Skylark


سلام دوست عزیز 
وقتی ظرفیت های 3 رشته تاپ تجربی ثابت مونده چجوری ممکنه اشباع بشه؟
برای 3 رشته تاپ باید در خوشبینانه ترین حالت زیر 2 هزار بیارید و این ظرفیت ها تغییر نمیکنه چون زیر نظر وزارت بهداشته نه وزارت علوم بی در  و پیکر


سلام
ظرفیت ها این چند سال اخیر تغییر نکرده اما به نسبت ۱۰ سال پیش بیشتر شده ، اون موقع یه پردیس بهشتی بود و یه پردیس تهران اما الان اکثر دانشگاه ها پردیس زدن ، دانشگاه آزاد هم تا جایی که یادمه یه واحد تهران بود و یه خوراسگان که دندون میگرفتن اما الان چندتا بهشون اضافه شده ...

ولی شما حساب کن سالی دوهزار تا پزشک و دندانپزشک داره اضافه میشه ، مگه یه مملکت ۸۰ میلیونی فرضا چندتا دندانپزشک میخواد ؟ همین الانش خیلی مطب های دندانپزشکی تو تهران میبینم که مگس میپرونن ، روزی نیست که حداقل یه اس ام اس تبلیغاتی از دندانپزشک ها بهم نرسه که مثلا ایمپلنت قسطی یا اورتودنسی با اقساط ۱۲ ماهه ، باور نمیکنی فردا یکیش رو برات اسکرین شات میگیرم ... خوب اینا اگه مریض داشتن که جواب سلامت رو هم به زور میدادن چه برسه به اینکه تو این آشفته بازار بخوان ازت چک بگیرن و قسطی کار کنن*

----------


## pardis1

بچه ها اینم در نظر داشته باشین که خیلیا رفتن تو کشور های دیگه همون رشته هارو میخونن 

تا جایی که من میدونم  ترکیه و روسیه و هند و مجارستان و آلمان (که پزشکی المان خیلی بهتر از تهرانه)و...پزشکی و دندون ودارو میخونن ...
 اینا هم اشباع میشه ...نگران نباشید

----------


## pardis1

ولی اینم در نظر داشته باشین که مهندس ها الان انقدر بیکار شدن که میان اینجا با بعضی بچه های چن سال کوچیکتر از خودشون کل میندازن که نمیتونی تو 6 ماه بخونی ....بعد 6 ماه بعد باز میان اون تایپیک اپ میکنن میگن مننتظر نتیجت هستم پس فردا کنکوره ....

پس بچه ها توجه داشته باشین که چه مهندس شدید چه دکتر ...چه رتبه خوب اوردید چه بد شعورتون رو از دست ندید ....چون خیلی مضحک میشید اونوخ حتی اگر رییس یه مملکت باشید

----------


## God_of_war

> بچه ها اینم در نظر داشته باشین که خیلیا رفتن تو کشور های دیگه همون رشته هارو میخونن 
> 
> تا جایی که من میدونم  ترکیه و روسیه و هند و مجارستان و آلمان (که پزشکی المان خیلی بهتر از تهرانه)و...پزشکی و دندون ودارو میخونن ...
>  اینا هم اشباع میشه ...نگران نباشید


اونایی که میرن خارج داش وقتی میان ایران انقدربازیش میدن بیچاره برمیگرده همون خارج   :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Churchill

از سال 94  به بعد اگر تو سایت کانون هم نگاه کنید چیزی میبینید تحت عنوان پزشکی و.......تعهدی. این جمعیت 1/3 کل آمار پذیرفته شدگان کنکور رو در دانشگاه مورد نظر شامل میشه (بجز تهران)این افراد که رتبشون به نسبت بقیه قبول شدگان کنکور یکم پرت تره تحت تاثیر رشته های علوم پزشکی (پزشکی دندانپزشکی پرستاری و ....) قرار گرفتن و رفتن که از شرایط قبول شدن اون میشه به تعهد سه برابر مدت تحصیل دانشجو برای دولت و عدم حق ادامه تحصیل برای اون ها بعد از این مدت داره که اگه بخوایم یه شخص 20 ساله رو مثال بزنیم تا 27 پزشکی عمومی میخونه و تا 48 سالگی باید پزشک عمومی باشه که برای دولت کار میکنه این افراد با حقوق و مزایا کمتر در خدمت دولت قرار میگیرن(و البته همین تعهد شنیدم که در سطح تخصص هم وجود داره)مشکل اصلی پزشکان در آینده بازار کارهو در آمد اون ها بستگی به عرضه و تقاضا هستش که بعضی از دوستان هم جوری میگن به نسبت جمعیت پزشکی هم بازار کارش در آینده عالی میشه که انگار ما داریم سالی 5 میلیون نفر بیمار و مریض و بدبخت  اضافه میکنیم
این دانشجویان تعهدی  تا 3 سال آینده وارد بازار کار میشن و تاثیر رو به عینه خواهید دید 
این لینک هم به نظرم خوندنش ضرر ندارهحداقل 11 هزار پزشک عمومی برای گرفتن نظام پزشکی مراجعه نکرده اند/پزشکانی که طبابت نمی‌کنند...

----------


## pardis1

> اونایی که میرن خارج داش وقتی میان ایران انقدربازیش میدن بیچاره برمیگرده همون خارج



نه عزیز بازیش نمیدن فامیل ما تو باکو دندان پزشکی خوند اومد اینجا الان داره ماهی 16 تومن درمیاره خودشم تو جای دولتی کار میکنه...

خودشم کسی که تو المان پزشکی خونده رو کل دنیا قبول داره چه برسه به ایران .....
حالا با این حرفا خودتون رو دالداری ندید ...
چون اشباع میشه حتما اشباع میشه ...

منم نمیگم نخونید ....منظورم اینه که برید چیزی رو که واقعا دوست دارید رو بخونید یه عمر از انجام اون کار لذت ببر ید ...

----------


## Churchill

یه شهر کوچیک مثل شهر ما (بماند کجاست)با اومدن یه کلینیک طوری که از یکی از دندانپزشکان ی که هم روستایی پدرم هست پرسیدیم گفت در آمد کم شده چون اون ها با دفترچه تامین اجتماعی کار میکنن و مقدار کمتری دریافتی شونه مردم روانه شدن اونجا و میشه تفاوت رو دید

----------


## دریـا

> ولی اینم در نظر داشته باشین که مهندس ها الان انقدر بیکار شدن که میان اینجا با بعضی بچه های چن سال کوچیکتر از خودشون کل میندازن که نمیتونی تو 6 ماه بخونی ....بعد 6 ماه بعد باز میان اون تایپیک اپ میکنن میگن مننتظر نتیجت هستم پس فردا کنکوره ....
> 
> پس بچه ها توجه داشته باشین که چه مهندس شدید چه دکتر ...چه رتبه خوب اوردید چه بد شعورتون رو از دست ندید ....چون خیلی مضحک میشید اونوخ حتی اگر رییس یه مملکت باشید


شما قبل این که به دیگران درس اخلاق یاد بدین اول خودتونو تربیت کنید.

----------


## aRWENiSsteEe

این ما هستیم که به خواسته هامون ارزش می دیم یا از ارزش می ندازیمشون
ببینید اون هدف نهاییتون از تعویض دانشگاتون چیه
چند ساله دیگه نمی گید ای کاش فلان می شد
اول به سوالهای ذهنتیون جواب بدید شاید اینطور کمی براتون راحتتر باشه البته من نه دکترم نه روانشناس نه چیزی 

معذرت خواهی بابت دخالت

----------


## pardis1

> شما قبل این که به دیگران درس اخلاق یاد بدین اول خودتونو تربیت کنید.




پاسخ من کاملا مودبانه بود .....حالا نظر هر کسی  محترمه ولی مهم نیس

----------


## God_of_war

> نه عزیز بازیش نمیدن فامیل ما تو باکو دندان پزشکی خوند اومد اینجا الان داره ماهی 16 تومن درمیاره خودشم تو جای دولتی کار میکنه...
> 
> خودشم کسی که تو المان پزشکی خونده رو کل دنیا قبول داره چه برسه به ایران .....
> حالا با این حرفا خودتون رو دالداری ندید ...
> چون اشباع میشه حتما اشباع میشه ...
> 
> منم نمیگم نخونید ....منظورم اینه که برید چیزی رو که واقعا دوست دارید رو بخونید یه عمر از انجام اون کار لذت ببر ید ...


چه خبره ۱۶ تومن دیگه اینقدرا هم دندونای ما داغون نیس بهداشت دندانم داره خوب میشه روز به روز به نظر من تنها کاری که اینده داره فیزیوتراپیه چون جمعیت ایران روز به روز رو به پیری میره من خودم داروسازی دوس دارم ولی حقیقت محضه پول الان تو فیزیوتراپیه

----------


## hamed_habibi

...شما برو مهندسی بخون برو خارج..جوگیری نیست حقیقته راننده اسنپ درامدش از مهندس شریف بیشتره....نمونه شمحمد احمدی اصلا نیاز نیست بحثی کنیم برق شریف شاخ تر هست؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


...شما برو مهندسی بخون برو خارج..جوگیری نیست حقیقته راننده اسنپ درامدش از مهندس شریف بیشتره....نمونه شمحمد احمدی اصلا نیاز نیست بحثی کنیم برق شریف شاخ تر هست؟


آهان خیلی قانع کننده و منطقی بود ، اطلاع نداشتم که بر اساس تصمیم یک یا دو نفر میشه کل دانشگاه شریف و دانشجوهاش رو زیر سوال برد ...

اکثر مهندسای فعلی سیلیکون ولی دانشجوی شریف بودن اما حیف که درآمدشون الان از یه راننده اسنپ هم کمتره .*

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_بس کنید این بحث ها رو بزارید کنکور تموم شه 
اون وقت تا دلتون میخواد به هم تیکه بندازید_

----------


## hamed_habibi

من غلط بکنم زیرسوال ببرم تک تک اونا زحمت کشیدن ب اونجا رسیدن...ن من هیچکس در حدی نیست ب اونا توهین کنه من میگم واقعیت کشور ما الان اینه...اما پزشکی شیر فلکه رو باز نمیکننن هرچی ادمه بره دکتر بشه فیلتر داره....اما الان کرج واحد شهرقدس داره هوافضا بدون کنکور ارائه میده دوسدارم خودکشی کنم از دستشون درسته من تجربیم اما میدونم دارن در حق عزیزان دانشجو  ظلم میکنن بعد مادر همونایی ک بچه هاشون دارن ازاد بدون کنکور درس میخونن چنان مهندس مهندس میکنن دوسدارم خود زنی بکنم اب ک سربالا بره....یعنی شما فکر میکنی من خوشحالمم ک مهندسی اینه؟نه اقا من دبیرستان ریاضی خوندم اما کنکور تجربی دادم دوبار.....درک میکنم چ خبره



> *
> 
> آهان خیلی قانع کننده و منطقی بود ، اطلاع نداشتم که بر اساس تصمیم یک یا دو نفر میشه کل دانشگاه شریف و دانشجوهاش رو زیر سوال برد ...
> 
> اکثر مهندسای فعلی سیلیکون ولی دانشجوی شریف بودن اما حیف که درآمدشون الان از یه راننده اسنپ هم کمتره .*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


من غلط بکنم زیرسوال ببرم تک تک اونا زحمت کشیدن ب اونجا رسیدن...ن من هیچکس در حدی نیست ب اونا توهین کنه من میگم واقعیت کشور ما الان اینه...اما پزشکی شیر فلکه رو باز نمیکننن هرچی ادمه بره دکتر بشه فیلتر داره....اما الان کرج واحد شهرقدس داره هوافضا بدون کنکور ارائه میده دوسدارم خودکشی کنم از دستشون درسته من تجربیم اما میدونم دارن در حق عزیزان دانشجو  ظلم میکنن بعد مادر همونایی ک بچه هاشون دارن ازاد بدون کنکور درس میخونن چنان مهندس مهندس میکنن دوسدارم خود زنی بکنم اب ک سربالا بره....یعنی شما فکر میکنی من خوشحالمم ک مهندسی اینه؟نه اقا من دبیرستان ریاضی خوندم اما کنکور تجربی دادم دوبار.....درک میکنم چ خبره



در اینکه سیاستهای احمقانه وزارت علوم رشته های فنی مهندسی رو به گند کشیده هیچ شکی نیست اما حتی این هم دلیل نمیشه که شما یه نخبه شریف رو با راننده اسنپ مقایسه کنی*

----------


## Churchill

> ...شما برو مهندسی بخون برو خارج..جوگیری نیست حقیقته راننده اسنپ درامدش از مهندس شریف بیشتره....نمونه شمحمد احمدی اصلا نیاز نیست بحثی کنیم برق شریف شاخ تر هست؟


به نظرم الان مهندس احمدی از کاری که کرده با نگاه تو آینه جیغ میکشه

----------


## neda.ya

مثلا بری مطب یه ربات ویزیتت کنه :Yahoo (21): 
مشکل ما عدم پیشرفت نیست مشکل رشته های مهندسی از زمانی شروع شد که کابوسی به اسم دانشگاه آزاد اومد طرف بدون کنکور یا با رتبه ی پنج یا شش رقمی مهندس شد بعد چون پارتی شد رفت سرکار شد آقای مهندس




> معلومه دانشگاه شریف بهتره 
> راحت اپلای میکنی راستی یادت باشه رشته ریاضی چیزی طول نخواهد کشید که ورق به سمت رشته ریاضی بر میگرده 
> میدونی چرا؟ 
> ون الان ایران از لحاظ صنعتی و تکنولوژی که میگی کامپیوترم خیلی ضعیفه و چون جهان داره سمت این علم میره حتی پزشکیشم داره میشه رباتیک که اجزای رشته کامپیوتره پس  به زودی رشته کامپیوتر و مکانتیک میشه بهترین رشته های کشور
> راستی تو رشته ریاضی اپلای کردن هم راحته 
> حرف این رشته تجربیا هم گوش نده که میگن بیا تجربی من بعد 4سال تغییر رشته دادم اومدم ریاضی اونا زمان حال میسنجن که دنیا دست پزشکیه ولی مطمئن باش اینده دنیا دست کامپیوتر و مکانیکه

----------


## dokhtarebahar

> عقاید هر کس محترمه از دید من هرکسی را بهر کاری ساختند. برادر من مهندسی کامپیوتر خونده.درسته که همه بهش گفتن ریاضی بدرد نمی خوره اما تا پای جون ایستاد در برابر حرف مردم و الان همه به کارش ، به درآمدش غبطه می خورن.
> شما هم اگه واقعا رشته ریاضی رو می خواین باید براش جون بدید و به حرف هیچ کس توجه نکنید و با تلاشتون نشون بدید که رشته ریاضی آینده داره اگه تلاشگر باشی.


 بله کاملا حق با شماست

----------


## MrShafiee

> مثلا بری مطب یه ربات ویزیتت کنه
> مشکل ما عدم پیشرفت نیست مشکل رشته های مهندسی از زمانی شروع شد که کابوسی به اسم دانشگاه آزاد اومد طرف بدون کنکور یا با رتبه ی پنج یا شش رقمی مهندس شد بعد چون پارتی شد رفت سرکار شد آقای مهندس


شما درست میگی 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------

